
Howler.js – JavaScript audio library for the modern web - glassworm
https://howlerjs.com
======
neuroscihacker
I had a good experience with Howler.js v1 a few years ago and built a library
that joined musical pieces together in semi-random order for a game. The
system is still running on eyewire.org today.

I haven't studied v2's differences in depth, but in v1 I made a few
customizations to add timers, chained cross fades, smooth muting, and
perceptual volume control (i.e. takes into account the logarithmic response of
hearing).

[https://github.com/seung-
lab/howler.js/commit/fe445afd12cc7b...](https://github.com/seung-
lab/howler.js/commit/fe445afd12cc7ba0e7ce2e4bcafb5846cfb8b01a)

[https://github.com/seung-lab/sonic-
shuffle/blob/master/js/So...](https://github.com/seung-lab/sonic-
shuffle/blob/master/js/SonicShuffle.js)

[https://github.com/seung-lab/sonic-
shuffle/blob/master/js/Mu...](https://github.com/seung-lab/sonic-
shuffle/blob/master/js/Music.js)

Anyways, thanks Howler team, you made one of my projects much easier to do!

EDIT: Removed an inaccuracy, it's been a while since I looked at the code.

------
fomojola
Makes working with audio great again: works in just about every browser I've
come across, including in the Chromecast. Highly recommend it.

~~~
grezql
Doesnt work on IE11 or Edge

edit: maybe its company policy:

new Audio() gives Permission denied

~~~
james33
It definitely works on IE11 and Edge. If your computer is blocking the Audio
tag then no it won't work in IE11 as there is no Web Audio, but Edge should
work unless Web Audio is getting blocked as well.

------
james33
FYI, if you've built something with howler.js and want to add it to our
showcase ([https://howlerjs.com/showcase/](https://howlerjs.com/showcase/)),
simply go to
[https://github.com/goldfire/howlerjs.com#contributing](https://github.com/goldfire/howlerjs.com#contributing)
and open a PR with your site added.

------
molmalo
I first knew of this and started using it, after seeing it working in the
html5 game [https://airma.sh](https://airma.sh) . It's a very nice library!

~~~
deedubaya
Fun game!

------
reolbox
Been using this in production flawlessly! Big thanks to the maker(s).

------
theon144
Looks really cool, but the spatial audio proved to be underwhelming, even when
I stood at a 90 degree angle to the audio source, it still sounded (mostly) in
my other ear, and in general didn't match the position I'd expect from the
game UI. Am I misunderstanding the point, or are my expectations too high?

~~~
james33
Yeah, I've been meaning to make a better spatial audio demo, I've just been
swamped lately. The capabilities of the spatial audio are actually pretty
impressive with Web Audio (and thus in howler as well).

------
queercode
I've used Howler on a few sites to make media players for small-time artists'
sites. It's pretty neat.

------
CharlesW
Does anyone know if there have been notable changes since the v2 rewrite[1],
or have thoughts on how it compares to alternatives?

[1]
[https://goldfirestudios.com/blog/143/Howler.js-v2.0-Released](https://goldfirestudios.com/blog/143/Howler.js-v2.0-Released)

~~~
james33
We've been making steady improvements since 2.0 as you can see in the
changelog:
[https://github.com/goldfire/howler.js/releases](https://github.com/goldfire/howler.js/releases).
Once I get a little more free time, I'm planning on adding and merging in some
exciting new plugins and adding some highly requested features for the 2.1 and
2.2 releases (hopefully before the end of the year).

------
matthewmacleod
Nice to see this here! It's my go-to library for doing anything generally
sound-related on the web, and it seems to work pretty well for most simple
use-cases. I haven't had the cause to use it for anything complex though.

------
52-6F-62
This is a neat idea, and could prove useful. I'll be sure to dig in a little.

------
fenesiistvan
What about audio recording?

